# Ist mit funktionaler Sicherheit auch der Schutz der Anlage vor sich selber gemeint?



## oliver.tonn (6 Mai 2022)

Von funktionaler Sicherheit spricht man ja, wenn Personen und die Umwelt vor Fehlfunktionen einer Anlage geschützt werden, aber spricht man auch davon, wenn die Anlage vor sich selber oder anderen Anlagen geschützt werden?


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2022)

Nein, definitionsmäßig nicht. Schaltungstechnisch kann man die Not-Halt-Funktion
aber durchaus auch bei Feueralarm oder Ähnlichem verwenden, wenn dies den
Performancelevel nicht mindert und Sinn macht.


----------



## Plan_B (6 Mai 2022)

Arbeitsschutz schützt ja auch nicht vor Arbeit.
Genausowenig wie funktionale Sicherheit die Funktion schützt.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2022)

Im „Ernstfall“ darf sogar eine Sicherheitsfunktionen (z.B. Not-Halt) die Anlage zerstören.
Personenschutz geht da vor Anlagenschutz


----------



## s_kraut (8 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Von funktionaler Sicherheit spricht man ja, wenn Personen und die Umwelt vor Fehlfunktionen einer Anlage geschützt werden, aber spricht man auch davon, wenn die Anlage vor sich selber oder anderen Anlagen geschützt werden?


Wie immer: kommt drauf an!

In der Prozessindustrie ist es nicht unüblich, außer Personenschäden auch andere Schäden zu betrachten wie Umweltschäden und finanzielle Schäden (z.B. Produktionsausfall oder Schäden an der Anlagentechnik selbst).

Im Werk DIN EN IEC 61511-3 findest du Schadensausmaßtabellen zum Erstellen des Risikografen. 
Edit: die gucken so ähnlich aus wie z.B. die:


Anhand des Risikografen kannst du dir den erforderlichen SIL bestimmen.

Aber normalerweise kommen die SIL-Anforderungen die sich aus wirtschaftlichen Überlegungen ableiten nie höher als die, die sich aus Personenschutzgründen ergeben.

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (9 Mai 2022)

Grundsätzlich setzen wir die Umsetzung von Sicherheitsfunktionen nur für Personengefahren ein. es gab aber auch schon einmal einen Prüfstand, da wollte der Kunde die Umsetzung von Sicherheitsfunktionen gemäß 13849 auch zum Prüflingsschutz. Ein Prüfling lag glaube ich bei ca. 3,5 Mio €.


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Mai 2022)

Ich kenne Anlagen, in denen mehr Aufwand für die Prozesssicherheit betrieben wird als für den Personenschutz (z.B. Glasöfen). Aber ich habe es auch schon mit Maschinen zu tun gehabt, die nach einem Not-Halt ausgiebig repariert werden müssen, weil sie sich teilweise (sicher) selbst zerlegen um gefahrbringende Bewegungen so schnell wie möglich zu stoppen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> weil sie sich teilweise (sicher) selbst zerlegen um gefahrbringende Bewegungen so schnell wie möglich zu stoppen.


Es halt wohl nichts mehr mit der Frage von Oliver zu tun aber hier mal ein Beispiel ( ich gehe einmal davon aus dass das Sägeblatt das nicht überlebt ):


----------



## s_kraut (9 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es halt wohl nichts mehr mit der Frage von Oliver zu tun aber hier mal ein Beispiel ( ich gehe einmal davon aus dass das Sägeblatt das nicht überlebt ):


Immer wieder gern gesehen der Wienerle-Test. Und wenn der Erfinder seine Erfindung echt einschätzen kann, um so spektakulärer. Glaub wir sind eh off-topic: ähnlicher Fall hier:




Für die, die mit Physik nichts anfangen können und rein auf Spektakel aus sind: ab Minute 26.


----------



## Plan_B (11 Mai 2022)

So cool wie er auch auf dem Podium zu sein scheint - er hat sich wohl etwas seinen Ruf ramponiert.


----------



## s_kraut (17 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> So cool wie er auch auf dem Podium zu sein scheint - er hat sich wohl etwas seinen Ruf ramponiert.


Ne der Mann hat sein Ruf zementiert. Hab grad kein Hut auf, sonst: Hut ab!


----------



## Plan_B (18 Mai 2022)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dezember 2014 wurde ihm der Ehrentitel „Emeritus“ von der Universität aberkannt, nachdem eine Untersuchung des MIT ergeben hatte, dass mehrere weibliche Studenten von unstandesgemäßem Verhalten seitens Lewin betroffen waren. Diese Untersuchung wurde von der Beschwerde einer erwachsenen MOOC-Studentin aus Europa mit rezidivierenden psychischen Defiziten angestoßen, die sich im Laufe des Sommers 2014 zu Rollenspielen mit dem knapp 80-jährigen über Online-Medien genötigt fühlte, und die sich über anzügliche Bemerkungen und den Austausch von Bildern mit eindeutig sexuellem Inhalt beklagte.[4] Das MIT maß Lewins ungebührlichem Verhalten dabei besonders große Bedeutung zu, weil dieses, unter Verletzung eines expliziten MIT-Codex, im Zusammenhang mit einem MOOC unter Federführung des MIT erfolgte. Es sind keine öffentlichen Stellungnahmen von Lewin zu diesen Vorfällen bekannt geworden.



So meinst Du, geht zementieren?


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2022)

verschiebt das bitte in den Stammtisch oder sonst wohin, wenn ihr darüber diskutieren wollt.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (3 Juni 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich setzen wir die Umsetzung von Sicherheitsfunktionen nur für Personengefahren ein. es gab aber auch schon einmal einen Prüfstand, da wollte der Kunde die Umsetzung von Sicherheitsfunktionen gemäß 13849 auch zum Prüflingsschutz. Ein Prüfling lag glaube ich bei ca. 3,5 Mio €.



Moin zusammen, 

interessanter Punkt. *Der Kunde wünscht sich* Prüflingsschutz nach 13849. Hat der Kunde das tatsächlich so gefordert? Wenn ja, dann hat er selbst die 13849 nie gelesen. In keiner der Normen zur Anlagensicherheit (Genau: Sicherheit von Maschinen) steht dazu etwas, oder?


VG Alex


----------



## Twirl (4 Juni 2022)

Ich glaube was damit gemeint war, einen Schutz analog zur 13849 zu haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es halt wohl nichts mehr mit der Frage von Oliver zu tun aber hier mal ein Beispiel ( ich gehe einmal davon aus dass das Sägeblatt das nicht überlebt ):


Noch einmal offtopic, das gibt es auch als Profi Version,
ohne das Finger bzw. Wurst angeritzt wird und die Säge 
überlebt es. Wenn jemand so etwas zum Vogelkästchen bauen,
für den Hobbykeller sucht, PN an mich.


----------



## stevenn (7 Juni 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> interessanter Punkt. *Der Kunde wünscht sich* Prüflingsschutz nach 13849. Hat der Kunde das tatsächlich so gefordert? Wenn ja, dann hat er selbst die 13849 nie gelesen. In keiner der Normen zur Anlagensicherheit (Genau: Sicherheit von Maschinen) steht dazu etwas, oder?
> 
> ...


verstehe deine Aussage nicht. der Kunde wollte, dass die Sicherheitstechnik, die den Prüfling selbst überwacht gemäß Sicherheitsfunktionen der 13849 ausgeführt wird. 
Beispiel, der Prüling kann nur 5000 rpm, es besteht aber keine Gefahr für Personen wenn der Prüfling bricht (keiner im Raum). Der Prüfling kostet 3-5 Mio €. nun will der Kunde, dass die Drehzahlüberwachung mindestens mit PL d ausgeführt wird, auch wenn keine Personen betroffen sind. Ist doch legitim, kann er doch in das Lastenheft schreiben!


----------



## SPSAlex83 (27 Juni 2022)

Meine Aussage war mehr mit Spaß zu sehen und bezog sich nur auf das _"der Kunde wünscht sich._...". Man hört im Zusammenhang mit Safety gerne mal "_Der Kunde wünscht sich.._" oder "_Der Kunde hat kein PLx bezahlt._.." etc. Dabei ist Safety ja nicht mit einem *Wunsch *gleichzusetzen sondern mit der *Pflicht* des Konstrukteurs, das Risiko zu minimieren. Das muss der Kunde sich weder wünschen noch gesondert zahlen. 

Natürlich kann der Kunde sich eine sichere Überwachung der Drehzahl zum Schutz seines Equipments wünschen. Aufgrund des hohen Preises kann man dies sicher auch über eine Safety SPS machen und/oder verschiedene Dinge Redundant ausführen. In dem oben genannten Fall wurde die Safety Nomenklatur verwendet, die mit dem Schutz des *Prüflings *aber nichts zu tun hat. Also die Anlage oder Bauteile nach ISO13849 zu schützen passte da nicht so ganz. Würde sich halt merkwürdig lesen, wenn er ins Lastenheft schreibt, dass nach PLd zu konstruieren ist. PLr kommt ja aus der Einschätzung eines Risikos/Wahrscheinlichkeit für Verletzungen am Menschen. Ich verstehe aber was der Kern der Aussage war: "Bitte schütze mein teures Gut auf die bestmögliche und Zuverlässigste Weise"... Der Konstrukteur weiß dann schon was zu tun ist und bei derart teuren Prüflingen dürfte eine F-SPS und entsprechende Komponenten für die Redundanz keine große Diskussion hervorrufen. 

Beste Grüße 
Alex


----------

